# offenbar / offensichtlich



## elroy

I want to check my understanding of the difference between "offenbar" and "offensichtlich."

To my understanding, "offensichtlich" is used when you've just noticed or discovered something that makes it clear/obvious to you that X is the case, whereas "offenbar" is used with things that are already obvious to you without a specific thing triggering a realization.

A couple examples:

(1)
You are having dinner with a new acquaintance, and you've noticed that he keeps switching the topic to marine life.
You say, "*Offensichtlich* bist du an dem Thema sehr interessiert!"

(2)
Your boss is talking to you about your performance at work.  He wants to point out that you've been showing up late recently.
He leads with, "*Offenbar* muss jeder Kollege jeden Tag pünktlich ankommen."

My understanding is that "offenbar" would not be used in (1), and "offensichtlich" would not be used in (2).  Is this right, or can "offenbar" be used in (1) or "offensichtlich" in (2)?


----------



## Gernot Back

I would put _offensichtlich_ and _offenbar_ on the same scale of probabilities as  _anscheinend_ and _scheinbar_ with _offensichtlich_ being most probable, _scheinbar_ the least and the other ones in between.
Zwiebelfisch-Abc: offenbar/offensichtlich
Zwiebelfisch-Abc: scheinbar/anscheinend


----------



## Kajjo

Gernot Back said:


> Zwiebelfisch-Abc: offenbar/offensichtlich


 I agree with this link: Between the two words lies no important nuance. They can be used interchangeably.



Gernot Back said:


> Zwiebelfisch-Abc: scheinbar/anscheinend


 This is so very much important, I just want to stress it: These two words need to be distinguished properly.


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> (1)
> You are having dinner with a new acquaintance, and you've noticed that he keeps switching the topic to marine life.
> You say, "*Offensichtlich* bist du an dem Thema sehr interessiert!"
> 
> (2)
> Your boss is talking to you about your performance at work.  He wants to point out that you've been showing up late recently.
> He leads with, "*Offenbar* muss jeder Kollege jeden Tag pünktlich ankommen."
> 
> My understanding is that "offenbar" would not be used in (1), and "offensichtlich" would not be used in (2).  Is this right, or can "offenbar" be used in (1) or "offensichtlich" in (2)?



(1)
You are having dinner with a new acquaintance, and you've noticed that he keeps switching the topic to marine life.
You say, "*Offensichtlich* bist du an dem Thema sehr interessiert!"

Konnotation:
Ich beobachte und sage: "*Offensichtlich* bist du an dem Thema sehr interessiert!" = Wie man (leicht) sieht ...
"*Offenbar *bist du an dem Thema sehr interessiert!" ist eher eine indirekte Frage._ Es sieht so aus, als wärest du daran interessiert. Stimmt das? Bist Du daran interessiert?/Ich vermute, dass du daran interessiert bist._


(2)
Your boss is talking to you about your performance at work.  He wants to point out that you've been showing up late recently.
He leads with, "*Offenbar* muss jeder Kollege jeden Tag pünktlich ankommen."

Hier funktioniert ohne sehr speziellen Kontext nur "offenbar" =ich vermute/ich schlussfolgere.

*Offensichtlich *muss jeder Kollege jeden Tag pünktlich ankommen. = Wie man leicht erkennt/sieht, wird jeder Kollege gezwungen, jeden Tag pünktlich zu kommen. _*Nicht  idiomatisch in dieser Form*_.

"Offensichtlich" funktioniert schon deshalb nicht, weil man keinen Überblick über die Ursache hat, man sieht sie nicht. Es kann ja auch sein, dass alle freiwillig pünktlich kommen.

---
Es ist der Gebrauch in meiner Umgebung in diesem Kontext, nicht der von Zwiebelfisch.

---

*Ergänzung:*

Offenbar und offensichtlich können synonym sein, wie in dem Beispiel von Zwiebelfisch.
Es hängt vom Kontext ab.

"*Offenbar* muss jeder Kollege jeden Tag pünktlich ankommen." - Hier kann ich es nur als "sehr wahrscheinlich" ansehen.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Kajjo said:


> They can be used interchangeably.


 



elroy said:


> Your boss is talking to you about your performance at work. He wants to point out that you've been showing up late recently.
> He leads with, "*Offenbar* muss jeder Kollege jeden Tag pünktlich ankommen."


Wie lautet denn der originale englische Satz?

›Offenbar‹ passt hier nicht. Möglich wäre ›selbstverständlich‹. Oder man formuliert es anders:
Ihnen ist (doch) bekannt, dass jeder Mitarbeiter etc.


----------



## Hutschi

Schlabberlatz said:


> ›Offenbar‹ passt hier nicht. Möglich wäre ›selbstverständlich‹.


Mit anderer Bedeutung, natürlich. Aber die ist viel wahrscheinlicher.




elroy said:


> Your boss is talking to you about your performance at work. He wants to point out that you've been showing up late recently.
> He leads with, "*Offenbar* muss jeder Kollege jeden Tag pünktlich ankommen."


Das ist ironisch-sarkastisch im Zusammenhang. "Es könnte doch sein, dass jeder pünktlich sein muss, oder?"


----------



## Frieder

Wenn ich offenbar benutze, dann wurde _mir_ etwas offenbar. Ich gebe also wider, was sich _mir_ offenbart hat.
"_Offenbar _muss man Millionär sei, um diesem Club beitreten zu können". Hier kann ich nicht _offensichtlich_ benutzen.
Wenn etwas offensichtlich ist, dann ist es offen für jedermann zu sehen. Ich gebe dann also nicht meine persönliche Einsicht zum Besten.
"_Offensichtlich _stand sein Auto im Halteverbot". _Offenbar _kann ich hier nur benutzen, wenn es für mich selber eine Überraschung/Neuigkeit beinhaltet.
Also: Offenbar = persönliche Einsicht/Überzeugung, offensichtlich = für alle erkennbar.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> I agree with this link: Between the two words lies no important nuance. They can be used interchangeably.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Ich halte die von @elroy, @Frieder und @Hutschi beschriebenen Nuancierungen durchaus für zutreffend.

Der Unterschied hat aber m.E. nichts mit Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu tun, sondern mit dem Aspekt, der betont wird. In _offenbar_ wird die Wahrscheinlichkeit als solche betont und in _offensichtlich_ die Augenfälligkeit.

In dem Satz _Es ist ganz offensichtlich, dass die Bayern die Preußen nicht mögen_ würde kaum jemand _offensichtlich_ durch _offenbar_, ersetzen, auch wenn sich die extensionale Bedeutung dadurch nicht ändern würde.


----------



## JClaudeK

> Zwiebelfisch
> Zwischen _offenbar_ und _offensichtlich_ gibt es keinen Bedeutungsunterschied. Es ist allerdings nicht richtig, diese Adjektive im Sinne von "vermutlich" oder "möglicherweise" zu gebrauchen. Denn was offenbar, offensichtlich oder auch offenkundig ist, das liegt auf der Hand, ist augenscheinlich, erwiesen, erkennbar, nachweislich.


So sehe ich das auch.



Frieder said:


> "_Offenbar _muss man Millionär sei, um diesem Club beitreten zu können". Hier kann ich nicht _offensichtlich_ benutzen.


Warum denn nicht?
"_Offenbar _muss man Millionär sei, um diesem Club beitreten zu können."*= *"Es liegt auf der Hand, dass man Millionär sein muss, um diesem Club beitreten zu können." Oder?



berndf said:


> In dem Satz _Es ist ganz offensichtlich, dass die Bayern die Preußen nicht mögen_ würde kaum jemand offensichtlich durch offenbar, ersetzen, auch wenn sich die extensionale Bedeutung dadurch nicht ändern würde.



Das liegt an der  adverbiellen Verwendung des Adjektivs.

Kaum jemand würde "es ist ganz offenbar, dass ...." sagen, sondern eben nur "offenbar".

_Es ist ganz offensichtlich, dass die Bayern die Preußen nicht mögen. *=* Offenbar mögen die Bayern die Preußen nicht. _


----------



## Hutschi

JClaudeK said:


> So sehe ich das auch.
> 
> 
> Warum denn nicht?
> "_Offenbar _muss man Millionär sei, um diesem Club beitreten zu können."*= *"Es liegt auf der Hand, dass man Millionär sein muss, um diesem Club beitreten zu können." Oder?



Wenn es das bedeutet, hat es eine ironisch-sarkastische Note.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> Wenn es das bedeutet, hat es eine ironisch-sarkastische Note.


Für mich nicht.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> "_Offenbar _muss man Millionär sei, um diesem Club beitreten zu können."*= *"Es liegt auf der Hand, dass man Millionär sein muss, um diesem Club beitreten zu können." Oder?


Wenn du zu mir
_Offenbar muss man Millionär sei, um diesem Club beitreten_​sagen würdest und du hättest dabei
_Es liegt auf der Hand, dass man Millionär sein muss, um diesem Club beitreten zu können_​gemeint, dann wäre dies bei mir nicht angekommen. Dafür hättest Du sagen müssen
_Es ist ganz offensichtlich, dass man Millionär sei muss, um diesem Club beitreten._​​_Offenbar muss man Millionär sei, um diesem Club beitreten_​hätte ich so verstanden:
_Die Indizien sprechen dafür, dass man Millionär sei muss, um diesem Club beitreten._​


----------



## JClaudeK

berndf said:


> _Offenbar muss man Millionär sei, um diesem Club beizutreten. _hätte ich so verstanden:
> _Die Indizien sprechen dafür, dass man Millionär sei muss, um diesem Club beizutreten._


Du hast recht, "d_ie Indizien sprechen dafür, dass" _ist hier besser angebracht als _"es liegt auf der Hand, dass"._

Aber ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu_ "Offensichtlich muss man Millionär sein, um diesem Club beitreten."_


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich gibt es einen.
"d_ie Indizien sprechen dafür, dass" ist eher neutral.
 "Offensichtlich muss man Millionär sein, um diesem Club beitreten." ist eher ironisch oder enttäuscht._
 Natürlich hängt es vom Kontext ab. Wenn ich das sage, sage ich damit, dass es weit von meinen Möglichkeiten entfernt ist, dass der Weg umsonst war oder etwas anderes in dieser Richtung.

"Offenbar" verstärkt diese Konnotation für mich stark.


----------



## berndf

JClaudeK said:


> Aber ich sehe keinen Unterschied zu_ "Offensichtlich muss man Millionär sein, um diesem Club beitreten."_


Ja, für mich auch. Man muss _offensichtlich _durch_ ganz_ verstärken um die andere Bedeutung (_es liegt auf der Hand_) zu erhalten. Aber das funktioniert nur mit _offensichtlich_ und nicht mit _offenbar_ (_ganz offenbar_ ) .


----------



## Kajjo

JClaudeK said:


> Das liegt an der adverbiellen Verwendung des Adjektivs.
> 
> Kaum jemand würde "es ist ganz offenbar, dass ...." sagen, sondern eben nur "offenbar".
> 
> _Es ist ganz offensichtlich, dass die Bayern die Preußen nicht mögen. *=* Offenbar mögen die Bayern die Preußen nicht._


 Ja, das sehe ich auch so. Die Begriffe werden schwerpunktmäßig in anderen Situationen verwendet. Daher muss ich zugeben, dass sie halt nicht immer austauschbar sind, auch wenn ihre Bedeutung sehr nahe beieinander liegt.


----------



## elroy

I appreciate everyone’s input!

Ich muss sagen, ich bin aus dem Thread kaum schlau geworden. Offenbar/offensichtlich ist das eine knifflige Sache!


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Ich muss sagen, ich bin aus dem Thread kaum schlau geworden.


Da geht es mir nicht anders.


----------



## JClaudeK

Schlabberlatz said:


> Wie lautet denn der originale englische Satz?
> 
> ›Offenbar‹ passt hier nicht. Möglich wäre ›selbstverständlich‹.


@elroy
Könntest Du diese Frage bitte beantworten?


----------



## elroy

Ich habe nicht aus dem Englischen übersetzt.

In beiden Fällen könnte man „obviously“ verwenden, daher wohl mein Problem mit diesen Begriffen.

Obviously everyone is expected to show up on time.
Everyone is obviously...

Obviously  (offensichtlich??) I chose a bad example.  How about:

I’m writing a PM to a member who is frustrated because people don’t answer his questions the way he’d like.  I want to say:

I understand your frustration.  Obviously we can’t always get what we want in life, and the forum is no different.  Please remember that the forum is a free service and everyone is allowed to post whatever they’d like as long as they don’t break the rules. etc. etc. etc.

What I mean is, “This is well known to every adult.  I’m not sharing anything new.”  “obviously” helps make the statement less patronizing.

Can I say

Offenbar bekommt man im Leben nicht immer alles, was man möchte.

?

Would that make sense?  And would “offensichtlich” work?


----------



## anahiseri

Hutschi said:


> Your boss is talking to you about your performance at work. He wants to point out that you've been showing up late recently.
> He leads with, "*Offenbar* muss jeder Kollege jeden Tag pünktlich ankommen."


Dieses "offenbar" passt hier überhaupt nicht, und auch "offensichtlich" würde man in diesem Kontext nicht sagen. Wenn etwas für mich offenbar ist, bedeutet es, dass ich etwas erkannt habe, dass ich eine Schlussfolgerung gezogen habe. Ich sehe, dass meine Kollegen nervös auf die Uhr schauen und sich vergewissern, dass der Chef sie nicht sieht. Also: offenbar ist Pünktlichkeit in diesem Betrieb  sehr wichtig.= Es ist klar, dass Pünktlichkeit . . . . .
Aber wenn sich der Chef an einen seiner Angestellten wendet, der mehrmals zu spät gekommen ist, sagt er eher "Sie sollten wissen, dass man hier pünktlich sein muss". Er zieht keine Schlussfolgerungen (das sollte der Angestellte tun), sondern ermahnt ihn.
Er könnte eventuell sagen: "Offenbar achtet hier niemand darauf, pÜnktlich zu sein" , aber das wäre rhetorisch, also keine echte logische Folgerung, sondern eine  indirekte Ermahnung.


----------



## Hutschi

Für mich passt es hier ironisch. Allerdings zeigt es, dass der Boss genervt ist.


----------



## διαφορετικός

"Offenbar" benutze ich nur als Adverb, nicht als Adjektiv. Ich verstehe die Wörter wie Frieder:


Frieder said:


> Offenbar = persönliche Einsicht/Überzeugung, offensichtlich = für alle erkennbar.





elroy said:


> Can I say
> 
> Offenbar bekommt man im Leben nicht immer alles, was man möchte.
> 
> ?
> 
> Would that make sense? And would “offensichtlich” work?


Das kann man zwar sagen (auch mit "offensichtlich"), aber ich bezweifle, dass das (den richtigen) Sinn macht. Soll das folgende ausgedrückt werden?
"Wie wir alle wissen, bekommt man im Leben nicht immer alles, was man möchte."

Gemäss wiktionary wird "obviously" auch wie folgt benutzt: "(colloquial) Used as a filler word, or to introduce information even when not obvious." In diesen Fällen kann man es nicht mit "offenbar" oder "offensichtlich" übersetzen.

PS:


elroy said:


> This is well known to every adult.


Offenbar passt "Wie wir alle wissen" hier gut. (Ich hatte offensichtlich zunächst nicht genau gelesen.)


----------



## διαφορετικός

διαφορετικός said:


> passt "Wie wir alle wissen" hier gut


Mit einem Wort: "Bekanntlich".



elroy said:


> Offenbar bekommt man im Leben nicht immer alles, was man möchte.


Bekanntlich bekommt man im Leben nicht immer alles, was man möchte.


----------



## Hutschi

offenbar – Wiktionary



> Bedeutungen:
> 
> [1] _ursprünglich:_ für jeden zu sehen, klar ersichtlich (kein Zweifel möglich)
> [2] _seit etwa 1990, vor allem im Journalismus:_ den Eindruck erweckend, dass (es gibt sichtbare Anzeichen dafür, aber die Sache ist noch unbestätigt)
> [3] _gelegentlich sogar schon:_ vermutlich, mutmaßlich (der Sprechende oder jemand anders vermutet es)
> Synonyme:
> 
> [1] offenkundig, offensichtlich, sichtbar [1, 2] augenscheinlich [2] angeblich, anscheinend



Im Sinne von 2 und 3 kenne ich es schon länger als 1990, denke ich. (Weil ich mich nicht erinnere, es im Sinne von 1) gekannt zu haben.)


----------



## Hutschi

offensichtlich – Wiktionary

Bedeutungen:

[1] dem Anschein nach[2] für jeden erkennbar


----------



## διαφορετικός

Hutschi said:


> [1] dem Anschein nach


Das verstehe ich _nicht_ unter "offensichtlich". Sondern nur


Hutschi said:


> [2] für jeden erkennbar


----------



## Hutschi

Interessant.

Ich verstehe es je nach Kontext und Betonung so oder so. 
Dem Anschein nach: Ich schaue es an und sehe, dass es so sein müsste.
Offensichtlich: Es sieht so aus, als ob es so ist.

vs.

Dem Anschein nach ist es zwar so, aber in Wahrheit sieht es anders aus. 
Offensichtlich scheint es so zu sein, in Wahrheit ist es anders.


----------



## JClaudeK

Hutschi said:


> offensichtlich – Wiktionary
> 
> Bedeutungen:
> 
> [1] dem Anschein nach[2] für jeden erkennbar




Auch im DWDS findet man (seltsamerweise) diese zwei Bedeutungen:


> offensichtlich
> 
> 1. Synonym zu offenkundig (1)
> 2. anscheinend, wie es scheint


Und auch  im Duden:


> offensichtlich
> *1)* klar [erkennbar], [sehr] deutlich, offenkundig:   Syn.: offenbar, augenfällig, augenscheinlich, deutlich [erkennbar])
> *2)* dem Anschein nach, anscheinend:  Syn.: augenfällig, augenscheinlich, deutlich [erkennbar], eklatant)


Die Synonyme zu 1) und 2) sind aber die gleichen .......  
Seltsam, oder?


Edit:_ Ich_ verwende "offensichtlich" nie selten im Sinne von  "anscheinend/ wie es scheint/ vermutlich", sondern ausschließlich meistens mit der Bedeutung "alles spricht dafür/  es ist deutlich erkennbar".


----------



## Hutschi

Wir kommen zur Erkenntnis: Man muss versuchen, zu erschließen, was der andere meint. Sonst kann man in die Irre gehen.
Meist wird es der Kontext klären oder es ist egal.

"Alles spricht dafür" enthält eine Hintertür. 

Wenn ich sage: _Es ist so. _habe ich keine Zweifel. Wenn ich noch etwas zufüge, weiche ich es auf.

Alles spricht dafür, dass es unendlich viele Primzahlzwillinge gibt, aber genau wissen wir es (noch?) nicht.


----------



## anahiseri

Hutschi said:


> Für mich passt es hier ironisch. Allerdings zeigt es, dass der Boss genervt ist.


Einverstanden, die Rhetorik kann man hier al Ironie bezeichnen


----------



## JClaudeK

elroy said:


> What I mean is, “This is well known to every adult. I’m not sharing anything new.” “obviously” helps make the statement less patronizing.


In diesem Kontext würde ich schreiben "Es ist nun mal so, dass ...... (+ eventuell: daran kann man nichts ändern)."
oder, ganz am Ende: " ....... _das_ ist nun mal so."


----------



## anahiseri

"vermutlich" ist für mich en Synonym von "offenbar". Ich würde aber "offensichtlich" nicht mit "vermutlich" gleichsetzen. "offensichtlich" ist für mich näher an "zweifellos". Wenn etwas offensichtlich ist, so sieht es jedermann. Wenn etwas  offenbar ist, dann geht es eher um die Meinung des Sprechers.
Allerdings gibt es Wörterbücher (z.B. Wahrig), die beide Wörter gleichsetzen; das eine wird in der Definition des anderen benutzt. Offenbar handelt es sich hierbei um eine subjektive Nuance, über die sich auch Muttersprachler nicht einigen können. Ist das nicht offensichtlich?


----------



## JClaudeK

JClaudeK said:


> Edit:_ Ich_ verwende "offensichtlich" nie selten im Sinne von "anscheinend/ wie es scheint/ vermutlich", sondern ausschließlich meistens mit der Bedeutung "alles spricht dafür/ es ist deutlich erkennbar".


Ich habe meine Aussage von vorhin abgeschwächt, nach nochmaliger Überprüfung meiner Verwendung von "offensichtlich" bin ich zur Erkenntnis gelangt, dass manchmal die Definition "allem Anschein nach" passt.




anahiseri said:


> Offenbar handelt es sich hierbei um eine subjektive Nuance, über die sich auch Muttersprachler nicht einigen können.


----------



## διαφορετικός

JClaudeK said:


> dass manchmal die Definition "allem Anschein nach" passt.


Einverstanden, aber "dem Anschein nach" ist doch etwas anderes als "allem Anschein nach", oder?
Ich verstehe das so:
"allem Anschein nach": aufgrund der Gesamtheit aller Eindrücke, die man von aussen gewinnen kann (=> überzeugend)
"dem Anschein nach": möglicherweise aufgrund eines eher zufälligen Eindrucks (=> nicht sehr glaubwürdig)


----------



## Hutschi

διαφορετικός said:


> Einverstanden, aber "dem Anschein nach" ist doch etwas anderes als "allem Anschein nach", oder?
> Ich verstehe das so:
> "allem Anschein nach": aufgrund der Gesamtheit aller Eindrücke, die man von aussen gewinnen kann (=> überzeugend)
> "dem Anschein nach": möglicherweise aufgrund eines eher zufälligen Eindrucks (=> nicht sehr glaubwürdig)


"allem Anschein nach": aufgrund der Gesamtheit aller Eindrücke, die man von aussen gewinnen kann (=> relativ überzeugend/ziemlich überzeugend) Damit wäre ich einverstanden. Es hängt aber vom Kontext ab. Bei einem Gerichtsprozess könnte es "überzeugend" bedeuten. Sicher bin ich in fachsprachlichem Kontext nicht.


----------



## berndf

Nachdem wir jetzt verschiedene Aspekte beleuchtet habe, glaube ich doch, dass ich mit meiner ersten Einschätzung nicht so falsch lag. Offenbar und offensichtlich bedeuten extensional in etwas dasselbe. Auf jeden Fall gibt es keinen intersubjektiv stabilen extensionalen Bedeutungsunterschied. Intensional legt _offenbar_ den Fokus mehr darauf, welche Schlüsse die vorhandene Evidenz, u.U. erst nach ausgiebiger Analyse, nahe legt und _offensichtlich_ legt den Fokus mehr auf die unmittelbare Augenfälligkeit dieses Schlusses.


----------

